# Where Women work



## Dutch (Nov 10, 2005)

This one came from the Bride, so don't complain to me about poor jokes or bad taste!  :P  


If women with big busts work at Hooter's, where do women with one leg work?
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
IHOP!  :lol:  :roll:


----------

